# Apple tree branches



## jsquared (Jun 22, 2013)

Hey, gang -- I want to use the wood from an apple tree I just trimmed.  The limbs are about 1-1/2 to 2 inches in diameter.  How do I use these in my Cajun Injector electric smoker?  What about the branches (about 3/4 inch in diameter) -- can they be used?  I'd rather use this wood than buy some 'ready-made' chips or wood pellets.

What do I do?  And, how?


----------



## Dutch (Jun 22, 2013)

Being that your branches are 1 1/2 -2 inches in diameter, it will take anywhere from 1 1/2 - 3 months to season (dry out) before you can use it. If you cut the wood into the size of chucks that you want to use, it will season faster due to more surface exposure to the air.

Burning green wood will create creosote unless you have a really hot fire-something you really don't want if you're cooking low and slow.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 22, 2013)

I agree with Dutch . By pre-cutting all the branches to (say 1/2"disc ) , you can most likely use some this Summer . Dry them in one layer on a screen (or something that gets air to the bottom too) and set in the garage - out of weather and in no time they will be good to go...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

Have fun and . . .


----------

